# Should the Utah Jazz draft Jimmer Fredette?



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> The Jazz will have two lottery picks in the June draft, so they can address at least a couple of their needs. One is outside shooting. One is selling tickets.
> 
> Hmmm. … Anybody come to mind?
> 
> ...


http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/cougars/51523473-88/fredette-jazz-jimmer-monson.html.csp?page=1


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I don't know if I buy the pressure to perform argument, he had plenty of pressure all year as the nation's cinderella story and never tailed off, even in the tournament. He doesn't look like the type to wither..if anything playing in his environment would be good for him, there aren't many places like Utah out there.

End of the day though, he's a rotation guard, you don't draft those in the lottery.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Dre said:


> I don't know if I buy the pressure to perform argument, he had plenty of pressure all year as the nation's cinderella story and never tailed off, even in the tournament. He doesn't look like the type to wither..if anything playing in his environment would be good for him, there aren't many places like Utah out there.
> 
> End of the day though, he's a rotation guard, you don't draft those in the lottery.


Actually, you do, especially in a draft like this. Check out the 2006 draft, which was pretty weak in its own right. JJ Redick has turned into an arguable top 10 player in that draft, is a backup SG, and he went in the lottery. A guy with a surefire NBA skill who you know will be able to contribute something at the professional level absolutely deserves some consideration in the late lottery.

Now, the Jazz could use someone with his skill set, and honestly, can you name more than 10 guys who you think will be better professionals than he will? Should he eventually become starter-worthy, the Jazz might even be able to mask his lack of defense by matching him with Devin Harris,


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Pacers Fan said:


> Actually, you do, especially in a draft like this. Check out the 2006 draft, which was pretty weak in its own right. JJ Redick has turned into an arguable top 10 player in that draft, is a backup SG, and he went in the lottery. A guy with a surefire NBA skill who you know will be able to contribute something at the professional level absolutely deserves some consideration in the late lottery.
> 
> Now, the Jazz could use someone with his skill set, and honestly, can you name more than 10 guys who you think will be better professionals than he will? Should he eventually become starter-worthy, the Jazz might even be able to mask his lack of defense by matching him with Devin Harris,


If you're going to use that logic to take a scoring point guard in the lottery this year, just draft Kemba Walker, who's athletic enough to defend his position in the NBA and is more likely to have his offensive repertoire translate.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Bogg said:


> If you're going to use that logic to take a scoring point guard in the lottery this year, just draft Kemba Walker, who's athletic enough to defend his position in the NBA and is more likely to have his offensive repertoire translate.


Oops, forgot about that Nets pick. If you guys were only picking in the late lottery, I would've said that Walker and Knight would both be gone by then, but absolutely, pick one of those two early and take the BPA later, or take one of the superstuds early on (Barnes, Williams, Jones, Kanter) and snag Fredette in the late lottery if you don't use that early pick on Kyrie Irving.


----------



## zXenergy (Apr 5, 2011)

I think drafting Jimmer would help rebuild & rejuvenate some of the jazz's lost fan base. A lot of people have turned their back on the jazz because with all the losing this season.( i have not) I think Jimmer could be a good fit. The Jazz definitely need a scorer. But that implies another question. Can he play the PG in the NBA? Or can he play SG? He's a little undersized to play SG. In the tournament he showcased some of his PG skills in terms of passing & finding his team-mates, but a lot of scouts are still debating whether that will translate to the NBA. 

His defense..or lack there of can be fixed because defense can be learned & taught, but it takes a lot of hard work. Also Jimmer wasn't asked to play defense at BYU. But Jimmer appears to have a strong work ethic, so i don't think his defense will be a problem except when he plays against taller players. There's no way he can effectively guard players such as kobe bryant or kevin durant.

I personally think it would be a great business move for the jazz to draft him( because of ticket sales & merchandise sales) Greg Miller & Kevin O'Conner seem to like those kinds of deals. We will see. Nbadraft.net currently has the jazz selecting Perry Jones with the 6th pick & Kemba Walker with the 12th pick. 

http://www.nbadraft.net/2011mock_draft


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Welcome to the boards. :cheers:


----------



## zXenergy (Apr 5, 2011)

Basel said:


> Welcome to the boards. :cheers:


Thank you, I look forward to discussing more subjects!


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

NO...they should not.


----------



## zXenergy (Apr 5, 2011)

Tom said:


> NO...they should not.


And why shouldn't they?


----------

